# Simple indexing/detent for mini-lathes



## SignalFailure (Sep 14, 2008)

I came up with this design for a simple indexer which other mini-lathe users might find useful...

http://miniature-engines.weebly.com/indexer.html


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the idea, it's solid, basic and foolproof. I have another tweak to add, if I may. 
Two of these detent-ers could be made, one would be fixed on the "nearside" and the other on the "farside",. Arrange it so that the "nearside"and "farside" detents are 1/2 tooth out and this would double the dividing range.


----------



## steamer (Sep 15, 2008)

my version....very similar
http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/CopyofP1010195.jpg
engaged.

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u27/mcandrew1894/CopyofP1010194-1.jpg
Disengaged

It also can be zero'd

Dave


----------

